# Weird noises while drinking?



## sarah92lynn (Dec 19, 2012)

Lilly sometimes makes these sort of gulping noises when she drinks her water...it sounds like she's super thirsty or something but I know she shouldn't be. She stays in my room so I'm able to keep a good eye on her, her drinking is as normal as it's ever been. It just sounds weird and kind of freaks me out...is this normal for a rabbit to do?


----------



## whitelop (Dec 19, 2012)

Does she drink out of a bowl or bottle? 

Elvira drinks from a bowl and I can hear her drink too. Foo drank from a water bottle and sometimes she would attack the bottle, but I normally couldn't hear her.


----------



## missyscove (Dec 19, 2012)

Sherlock and Watson drink out of a bowl. I was going to switch them to a bottle, but they drink so much more this way and I think their drinking sounds are adorable. They usually lap up their water and then I can hear them swallow.


----------



## sarah92lynn (Dec 19, 2012)

She use to drink out of a bowl but she would constantly either knock it over or get stuff in the water so I switched to a water bottle. Also much more convenient if I have to leave her all day or longer. I think I remember hearing the noises when she had a bowl too, but not as loud.

Her swallowing is what I'm hearing, if it didn't scare me I would think it was cute too haha but I do feel a bit better knowing someone else hears their rabbit swallow!


----------

